# Another "What color will the babies be thread"



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Hey genetics experts. I have a question for you, concerning what color the babies will be in the following cross. A grizzle cock with a blue bar (dusty) hen. I add the dusty as in that she isn't a nice clean blue bar, but rather has a redish type of tint. 
I've attached pictures of the grizzle and the hen. 

YES I KNOW THE HEN LOOKS YOUNG...  These pictures were taken last January as they are the only pictures I have right now. I haven't paired anyone up yet, but am considering them. 

Anyways, thoughts would be appreciated as to what the young will look like.
Thanks guys!


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

One more thing, I think that the grizzle is a heterozygous grizzle. I'm pretty sure anyways.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

V-John said:


> Hey genetics experts. I have a question for you, concerning what color the babies will be in the following cross. A grizzle cock with a blue bar (dusty) hen. I add the dusty as in that she isn't a nice clean blue bar, but rather has a redish type of tint.
> I've attached pictures of the grizzle and the hen.
> 
> YES I KNOW THE HEN LOOKS YOUNG...  These pictures were taken last January as they are the only pictures I have right now. I haven't paired anyone up yet, but am considering them.
> ...


Is the cock smokey ?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

jabadao said:


> Is the cock smokey ?


Sorry, I'm not sure what smokey means.... The cock is the grizzle. The hen, the blue bar.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

The barred birds is carrying Dirty. Smokey changes the outer whitish strip on the outer tail feather blue. The barred bird is showing that outer strip. Dirty also causes the darkened shield, back and under belly. Dirty is very apparent on the squabs in the nest. It shows as black feet which change to red as the bird ages. This bird appears to still be young enough in the picture that the change hasn't happened.

The grizzle bird looks like heterozygous grizzle to me too on a check pattern bird. Just judging from the feet on the grizzle, it looks like it may also carry dirty. 

I think the likely offspring are going to be dirty checks and bar grizzles if the grizzle bird is carrying bar, and dirty checks and bars without grizzle again if the grizzle is carrying bar.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Chuck K said:


> The barred birds is carrying Dirty. Smokey changes the outer whitish strip on the outer tail feather blue. The barred bird is showing that outer strip. Dirty also causes the darkened shield, back and under belly. Dirty is very apparent in the on sqaubs in the nest. It shows as black feet which change to red as the bird ages. This bird appears to still be young enough in the picture that the change hasn't happened.
> 
> The grizzle bird looks like heterozygous grizzle to me too on a check pattern bird. Just judging from the feet on the grizzle, it looks like it may also carry dirty.
> 
> I think the likely offspring are going to be dirty checks and bar grizzles if the grizzle bird is carrying bar, and dirty checks and bars without grizzle again if the grizzle is carrying bar.


Chuck, thanks for the detailed description. And explaining things so I could understand.  I do appreciate it. 

So if I have this correctly, there is a 25% percent change of bar grizzle?


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

V-John said:


> Chuck, thanks for the detailed description. And explaining things so I could understand.  I do appreciate it.
> 
> So if I have this correctly, there is a 25% percent change of bar grizzle?


If the cock is split for bar,yes.
If the cock is **** check,you can't have bar squabs.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## JackB (Jul 14, 2015)

*pied*

Just asking. Isn't the cock bird a pied?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

JackB said:


> Just asking. Isn't the cock bird a pied?


It's grizzle, but the dirty gene is likely inhabiting full expression in the wing shield. Grizzle is evident in the flights as well.


----------

